# Realistischere MIDI Klänge



## Carndret (25. Juli 2003)

Ich habe gerade ein kleines Stück geschrieben, dass ich jetzt mit einem Klavier-Instrument abspielen möchte. Standardmäßig gibt es da ja Piano 1, Piano 2 und Piano 3. Alle drei klingen nicht richtig gut.
Irgendwo sollte es aber noch ein Grand Piano geben, das IMO ein bisschen besser klingt. Kann man dafür etwas installieren um mehr Instrumente zu bekommen?
Oder gibt es andersweitig realistisch klingende Instrumente für MIDI Spuren?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (25. Juli 2003)

normalerweise kann man MIDI-Klänge nicht ändern, da diese in der Hardware der Soundkarte integriert sind. (z.B. im sogenannten OPL3-Chip)
Abhilfe schafft hier eine Soundkarte mit "Wavetable". Hierbei werden die Klänge nicht synthetisch erzeugt, sondern für jeden Klang ist eine Art Wave-Datei hinterlegt, die dann abgespielt wird (vereinfacht ausgedrückt)

Bei einigen besseren Soundkarten hat man zudem dann die Möglichkeit, dort eigene Waves mit einzubinden.

Ich habe auch schon einmal von entsprechender Software gehört, die das quasi unabhängig von der Soundkarte erledigt, und das Ganze dann als Wave an die Soundkarte schickt.


Am besten mal Googeln (Stichwort "Software Wavetable" oder ähnlich)


Dunsti


----------



## Frankdfe (25. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Ich verwende seit kurzem den "Melody Assistent". Der klingt schon realistisch (und kann übrigens auch Text singen!). 

Eine Demoversion vom Melody Assistent war in einer irgendeiner Ct dabei(vor ca. 2 Monaten). Vielleicht gibts diese Version auch auf der Homepage des Herstellers http://www.myriad-online.com/

Dieser spielt das Musikstück nicht als MIDI ab, sondern wandelt es vorher in das WAVE-Formate

Gruß Frank


----------



## Carndret (25. Juli 2003)

...und schon weiß man mehr 
Ich hab mal nachgeschaut und anscheinend hat meine SB Live! 1024 Player auch einen PCI-Wavetable-Synthese mit bis zu 1024 Stimmen. Außerdem soll sie noch mit der SoundFont-Technologie für benutzerwählbare Wavetable-Samplesets ausgestattet sein, die Sets mit 2 MB, 4 MB und 8 MB enthält. Soweit so gut aber wie funktioniert das dann? Kann man da etwas überschreiben oder geht das immer nur vom Programm aus?
Ich hab mir auch erst gedacht, dass man die einzelnen Noten mit kleinen WAVs vom Programm aus abspielt und so einen halbwegs realistischen Klang hinbekommt - aber beim Gedanken blieb es dann auch...


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (25. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carndret _
> *...und schon weiß man mehr
> aber wie funktioniert das dann? Kann man da etwas überschreiben oder geht das immer nur vom Programm aus? *



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, daß auf der Karte Speicher-Bausteine drauf sind, wo man dann die Sounds (oder besser gesagt die Soundfonts) reinladen kann.

Hier mal ein paar Links zum Thema:
http://home.t-online.de/home/Clemens.Kurtz/sblive.htm
http://www.hammersound.net
http://www.soundfont.com
http://www.synthzone.com/soundfont.htm

und viele mehr über Google 


Dunsti


----------



## Carndret (25. Juli 2003)

Ok jetzt hab ich langsam einen kleinen Überblick. Ich habs jetzt auch schon fast kapiert, wie ich die Soundfonts, die z.B. bei meiner Karte dabei waren benutzten kann. Einmal hat's funktioniert - klingt richtig gut.
Mal sehen ob ich überhaupt den Wavetable-Dings-Speicher überschreibe, wenn es auch mit Soundfonts geht.

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## abstract Audion (23. August 2003)

Hallo,

ich geb Euch mal ne grobe Info worum es sich bei MIDI überhaupt handelt.

MIDI ist ein internationaler Standart (MIDI-Norm) der es elektronischen Musikinstrumenten ermöglicht digital untereinander zu kommunizieren (Musik Instrument Digital Interface = MIDI). MIDI-Signale werden seriell, d.h. nacheinander und immer nur in eine Richtung, übertragen womit ein fehlerloser Datenstrom gegeben ist. Die (kanalbezogenen) MIDI-Befehle geben einem Klangerzeuger (Synthesizer, Sampler, ....) an wann, wie und welcher Klang produziert werden soll. Was dabei jetzt entscheident ist ist das es sich lediglich um Anweisungen an einen Tonerzeugung handelt, und nicht wie häufig angenommen um eine komplette Sounddatei wie z.B WAV.
Ob der Sound der am Ende rauskommt gut ist hängt also von der Qualität des Tonerzeugers ab, voausgesetz natürlich die MIDI-Spur ist einigermaßen harmonisch eingespielt. Wavetable-Synthese ist ein von einigen Synths verwendetes Klangsyntheseverfahren bei dem der Klang aus vielen einzelnen Sinusschwingungen zusammengeschraubt wird....
Das mal nur zur oberflächlichen Info bezogen auf Eure Beiträge. Wenn Ihr euch allerdings echt für die ganze Soundschraubereigeschichte interessiert und tiefergehende Infos braucht werdet Ihr im Netz bestimmt fündig.

Also viel Spaß noch !

abstract Audion


----------



## Phlex (28. September 2003)

*Soundfonts und andere Klangerzeuger*

Moin,

wenn Du wirklich realistische (Klavier)Klänge haben und das Musizieren vertiefen möchtest.würde ich auf die Synthese eines "richtigen" Synthies oder VST-Instrumensten zurückgreifen.  Ich habe sehr lange mit einer Terratec EWS64XL mit 64MB RAM gearbeitet und mich letztendlich für das oben genannte entschieden.  Problem war immer, dass direkter Downmix von MIDI auf  WAV möglich ist (es muss immer über I/O als Wav aufgenommen werden) und dass je nach grösse der Soundfonts einiges an Samplespeicher der Karte verbraucht wird. ICh denke, dass es bei ein SB ähnlich werden kann oder sein wird. Momentan habe ich einen Korg Triton über eine Midiman Delta laufen.

- Das Standard VST-Softwareklavier ist eigentlich Steinbergs "The Grand",  
  welches verschiedene Klaviere emulieren kann. Doch es gibt auch andere 
  Firmen wie Emagic die solche VST-Instrumente herstellen. Vorraussetzung 
  dafür ist aber eine MIDIsoftware wie Cubase/Cubasis oder Logic und ein MIDI-
  Eingabekeyboard. Wenn man eine Spur eingespielt hat, kann diese direkt vom 
  Programm in Wave konvertiert werden. Das mit dem richtigen Synthie funk-
  tioniert ähnlich, es muss aber eine Audioverbindung vom Synthie zum PC 
  bestehen. Nachdem eine Spur eingespielt wurde kann man diese von Synthie 
  wiedergeben lassen und über Audioinput als Wav aufnehmen. So ähnlich wie 
  bei Soundkarten-MIDI halt, nur dass die Qualität meistens üm Längen besser 
  ist, wenn man nicht gerade einen S für 200€ kauft ;o)

- Wenn Du aber bei Soundkarten bleiben wolltest, könntest Du mal Karten wie die 
  XG1000 von Yamaha ausprobieren, die einen erweitertes MIDI (sog. XG) unter-
  stützen. Vorteil ist, dass die Anzahl der Instrumente grösser ist, und sie auch 
  besser klingen als die Standardsachen. Ich würde auf jeden Fall aber nochmal 
  einen Musikladen gehen dort mal Software und Synthies ausprobieren, 
  Hörproben nehmen und mal die Soundkarten abchecken.

  Gruß


----------

